# Chalk to balance PH



## yiorgos (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, I read by someone on a site that he uses regular writing chalk to balance the PH in his tank. He just drops a a bit of chalk and let's it "disappear" until the PH needs to be adjusted again, the, drops another. Is anyone aware of this?*old dude


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think that is calcium, but anyway...

What exactly is a "balanced" ph? Would that be 7.0? I would argue that anyone that is trying to adjust to a particular figure, just because, really should do a little more reading. My ph is balanced also, but it is 8.2.

Most all fish, even some of the more sensitive fish out there, can adjust to the ph of your tap. For ph, there really isn't a need to adjust the value unless there may be some extreme high (9+) or extreme low numbers involved. It is usually the gh that is the most important part to get right for your fish, ie hard or soft water.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

yiorgos said:


> Hello, I read by someone on a site that he uses regular writing chalk to balance the PH in his tank. He just drops a a bit of chalk and let's it "disappear" until the PH needs to be adjusted again, the, drops another. Is anyone aware of this?*old dude


Wow.....doesn't seem like a good idea to me. 
While it's made mainly from calcium carbonate you have no idea what else has been added or at what amounts. 
Sort of like dropping pennies into the tank to add copper in treating ich. *r2

I agree with jrman83........a stable PH is better than one that is trying to be adjusted all over the place. 
My tap water has a PH of about 7.9............

I've never adjusted it as I don't have a problem with fish living just fine at this PH. 
It is been this way for the 28 years I've lived at my current home. 

I've had fish live for 10 - 12 years so it must be working out OK. *w3


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Do not take any chalk, please!
For school chalk, gypsum is used.
But it is possible to buffer the pH to stabilize. Place a piece of chalk into the sea (the sea cliffs). Or a few fragments of coral.
Of which always goes only so much bicarbonate in solution, that a possible acidification is compensated. Over the year the stone is consumed. Must be renewed.
You still a neutral pH.
For guppy, platy, sword fish, it is good. For Rasbora, or some tetra it is not good.


----------

